# Passenger damage my car



## Msuber (Dec 23, 2014)

Hi, 

I do really need your help and advices.

A month ago someone requested me in Dc area, he was a mean guy with 2 other people they were smoking cigarettes, I make it clear by saying politely it's not a smoker car, they opened the back windows, I drove them home, and after the drop-off I checked my car I found a cigarette on the back seat of my car with a big hole, I toke a picture off what happened ( the damage, passenger name, the trip) I stopped working that night. The next day I went to my dealer asked him for estimate it was $665 , I sent it by email to uber they didn't answered I came to the office physically they said they will follow my problem , after one month of waiting and to many emails. I got this response 
"Hi ,

I called your number to get in touch with you, but seems like you were busy.

This is a very unfortunate incident, but we will not be able to assist you with the estimate amount. The maximum fee we allow for such incident is $250, which I will add to your next pay statement.

Thanks,"

I got $10 on that trip but I lost my time and my money.

I need your advices please.

Best.

Sorry for my English .


----------



## Uber Driver 007 (Jun 17, 2014)

Your only other option is to personally sue the rider in small claims court. Uber has been as generous as their policy allows in these situations. Taxi drivers don't get to enjoy such privilege.


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

Small claims court.


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

Or hire 007 to disappear him.


----------



## Luberon (Nov 24, 2014)

Taxi drivers don't use their personal cars. There is no comparison here.


----------



## Uber Driver 007 (Jun 17, 2014)

Luberon said:


> Taxi drivers don't use their personal cars. There is no comparison here.


Sure they do. Especially black car drivers including myself. Heck even quite a few 'yellow' taxi drivers are owners.


----------



## Msuber (Dec 23, 2014)

I should take the $250 and pay the rest of my packet and be happy???


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

Msuber said:


> I should take the $250 and pay the rest of my packet and be happy???


I'd roast the customer for the entire amount.


----------



## Uber Driver 007 (Jun 17, 2014)

Msuber said:


> I should take the $250 and pay the rest of my packet and be happy???


Sure. But it will be much, much more fun taking the rider for a ride in small claims!


----------



## Jay2dresq (Oct 1, 2014)

You should have kicked them out as soon as they lit up.


----------



## MiamiFlyer (Sep 22, 2014)

Do not be so nice in the future with smokers.
As you see it is not worth it.
I'm sure it took some time to rid the car of the smoke smell as well.

Did you receive any alternative estimates?
The $600+ repair bill holds up and is more believable if multiple people are quoting in that price range.

Never give up with Uber CSR. If you are not happy with their response, tell them and ask to elevate to a manager.
Do not go cursing and screaming at them in your messages, but you have to be persistent.

Insist that this rider is personally responsible for ALL DAMAGES as a result, that you deserve to be made whole, and will not settle for less. If you feel you will not get any further with Uber, action against the driver would be the way to go.

If you believe the action was intentional, go down to the appropriate police station, and fill out a report, and send that into Uber with it documented in the report the estimated damages.
Did you get the riders full name off the waybill? Do you still have the home address?


----------



## Msuber (Dec 23, 2014)

So why I'm paying $1 for every single ride?


MiamiFlyer said:


> Do not be so nice in the future with smokers.
> As you see it is not worth it.
> I'm sure it took some time to rid the car of the smoke smell as well.
> 
> ...


yes I still have every thing and thank you so much for your clear response


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Msuber said:


> I found a cigarette on the back seat of my car with a big hole, I toke a picture off what happened ( the damage, passenger name, the trip)


@Msuber sorry for your troubles.
Please post pics of the burn damage for others to see. Also post the pic & name of this Pax do that members never give him a ride.

You need to look up "D.C. Area Car Upholstery Repair" and give a them a call. These places should be able to fix the burn hole quite well at much less cost than what the dealer quoted you.


----------



## unter ling (Sep 29, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> @Msuber sorry for your troubles.
> Please post pics of the burn damage for others to see. Also post the pic & name of this Pax do that members never give him a ride.
> 
> You need to look up "D.C. Area Car Upholstery Repair" and give a them a call. These places should be able to fix the burn hole quite well at much less cost than what the dealer quoted you.


Chi1cabby, here in my part of the world it illegal to smoke in a passenger transport vehicle. Buses trains trams taxis and chauffeur cars. Do you have such regulations?

We are protected from paxs such as Msuber had. If they try crap like that its a warning that we will have the police remove and charge them. Pooor old x drivers have no such protection it seems.


----------



## Jay2dresq (Oct 1, 2014)

You may want to check with a couple scrapyards. The back seats aren't usually something they sell out of a car, so I would think it would be cheaper, especially if you went to a U-Pull-It type of lot. You might be able to get a replacement back seat for the $250 Uber is offering you.


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

Uber would not be responsible for the damage or to go after the client for the damage. They have a policy of smoking in the car and allowing it you have broken the terms that Uber has with the client. Your only option is to sue the client direct for the damage. You are lucky Uber went after the $250 for the repair.

Smoke smelled cars you can almost guarantee a ratings plummet from your next rides who smell it in the car. If any PAX lit up in my car they will find themselves walking home and a cleaning fee.


----------

